# Typhoon Haiyan Relief Seminar - Raleigh, NC



## rompida (Nov 18, 2013)

orry for the short notice, but for these types of tragedies, its best to act quickly and while it is fresh in everyone's mind.

This *Saturday, November 23, 2013 - Foundations Seminar to Benefit Victims of Typhoon Haiyan
Location: Triangle Kung Fu Arnis Academy
3601 Capital Blvd.
Raleigh, NC 27604

Time: 10am-4pm

Topics to be taught: This is a multi-discipline seminar, although there will be an emphasis on FMA's. Each instructor will present for approximately 1 hour each. Special Guest instructor, GM Bobby Taboada of Balintawak Escrima will also be teaching a segment. 

Other instructors: David Ng, Modern Arnis & Kung Fu
Roland Rivera, Modern Arnis
Rich Monforti, Brazilian JiuJitsu
Eugene Nepangue, Balintawak Escrima
others to be announced....

Please come and support our efforts to raise money for the victims of the typhoon. All seminar fees will go directly towards the effort, in particular a medical mission that one of the instructors, Roland Rivera, will be participating in. He leaves Dec. 16th for the Philippines. We would like to put a nice check in his hand to take there to help with the mission.

for more information, contact: balintawakbrian@gmail.com*


----------

